# New Member



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I have been reading the Forum for nearly 3 months, and I finally built up courage to say hello. The info on here is priceless and if it weren't for y'all I would not have the passion for flounder gigging. Thanks, and I look forward to good convo


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Let me be the first to welcome you to the forum. You will learn much and meet some really cool people. Enjoy!!


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks cast. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Not a flounder gigger, but I love flounder. Welcome to the forum. If u ever need any car/truck advice id be glad to help
My name is roy


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds good Roy, thanks!


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm pretty new too! Everybody is awesome, uber knowledge, and not afraid to tell it like it is. It has become part of my daily routine, like checking my email. So I give you a Distance Five!!


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Welcome;

New members ! For the most part everyone here on PFF are great people that love to fish and the outdoors and some give GREAT Info !! Good luck on your adventures and GOD Bless !1


----------

